# ★★The Eevee Thread



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

Your favourite eeveelution? Let's see what the forum thinks.

Also feel free to discuss them...we need a general eevee thread.


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 14, 2013)

Glaceon


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Glaceon. Yay ice-types!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

Glaceon


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 14, 2013)

I love Espeon. <3


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

Vaporeon for myself.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 14, 2013)

Flareon <3


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 15, 2013)

Vaporeon :3

With Espeon and Leafeon a close 2nd and 3rd and plain ol' Eevee in 4th. I'm not a big fan of the other Eeveelutions.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 15, 2013)

Vaporeon is the obvious choice.

I hope that they will have a DLC Mega Stone for Eevee, allowing him to Mega Evolve into Mega Eevee. It is the best way to give him a Normal evolution. They can even make his ability be Protein, to give all his attacks STAB, and show off his elemental instability.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 15, 2013)

I haven't actually used half of them (Vaporeon, Flareon, Glaceon, and Leafeon, to be precise) before, but of the ones that I have had in a team, Jolteon's got to be my favourite. I never had as much of an affinity for the Eeveelutions as most people seemed to, but I always thought Jolteon looked the coolest. I also thoroughly enjoyed using it in-game, though I suppose my playstyle tends to favour fast, hard-hitting Pokes.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 15, 2013)

Flareon because fire type. Duh.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't really like or use any of the Eevee pokemon. But I picked Leafeon since I think it looks the best.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2013)

I like valoreon, it reminds me of princess Ruto from zelda


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

I've always loved the look of Umbreon. Not sure why, though.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 15, 2013)

Vaporeon is my favourite Eeveelution. Every generation I tend to try out the new Eevees and I see myself continously coming back to Vaporeon. Espeon as well, but there can only be one number 1!


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 15, 2013)

My favorite used to be Umbreon, but now it's Sylveon.

When I was little, I loved Flareon because of a holographic Flareon card I got.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 15, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> My favorite used to be Umbreon, but now it's Sylveon.
> 
> When I was little, I loved Flareon because of a holographic Flareon card I got.



^ THIS ANSWER

I freaken LOVED the Flareon card, lol.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2013)

Glaceon comes first, but Jolteon is a very close second!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 15, 2013)

I love all the eeveelutions so much
if i had to choose, i would probably say umbreon
espeon and glaceon are my other two faves


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 15, 2013)

sylveon is pretty cute! ^^
(going by looks btw, love sylveon's design!)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2013)

Flareon is my favorite!


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

Umbreon master race.

Espeon is a close second for me.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

In my opinion, Eevee. 

Because he/she is the one who makes all these evolutions what they are.


----------



## CruelTeaParty (Oct 15, 2013)

Vaporeon <3


----------



## Touko (Oct 16, 2013)

I love Flareon <3


----------



## Dr J (Oct 16, 2013)

You shall all fear my Glaceon! Lvl 54 with max base stats thanks to power training =D She can take down foes that are 15 - 20 levels  higher than her with ease! Unfortunately, she still got walloped at the elite four. Did amazingly well for being 15 levels under the dragon master's Pokemon though. Dropped two of em before getting smacked around herself.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 16, 2013)

Leafeon ❤


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 16, 2013)

I voted none because I can't decide on a favorite ^^;


----------



## violetneko (Oct 16, 2013)

Espeon for the win!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Espeon for the win!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2013)

vaporeon is the cutest


----------



## Laudine (Oct 17, 2013)

Leafeon. Love love love the design.

The little guy has been with me since Platinum >u<


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

Umbreon <3


----------



## Megan. (Oct 17, 2013)

Sylveon <3


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 17, 2013)

Vaporeon all the way for me ^^ Just look at my signature XD
But I really like Sylveon too and all the eeveelutions~

In my X game, I'd like to get all of them. I already have Vaporeon, Flareon, Jolteon and Sylveon and I'm working on evolving Umbreon and Espeon.


----------



## Heir (Oct 17, 2013)

Sylveon because of flesh ribbons


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 17, 2013)

I like the new Sylveon.


----------



## violetneko (Oct 17, 2013)

How easy is it to evolve eevee into sylveon? On that note, how do you find an eevee in x?


----------



## Heir (Oct 17, 2013)

violetneko said:


> How easy is it to evolve eevee into sylveon? On that note, how do you find an eevee in x?



Eevee can be found on the route with all those tall stones. I think its route 10, I'm not really sure. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Anyway, Eevee isn't all that common but it shouldn't take too long to find one.

Also, it isn't hard to evolve Eevee into Sylveon, Eevee just needs to learn a Fairy type move, and you have to play with it for a bit in pokemon amie


----------



## violetneko (Oct 17, 2013)

Heir said:


> Eevee can be found on the route with all those tall stones. I think its route 10, I'm not really sure. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Anyway, Eevee isn't all that common but it shouldn't take too long to find one.
> 
> Also, it isn't hard to evolve Eevee into Sylveon, Eevee just needs to learn a Fairy type move, and you have to play with it for a bit in pokemon amie



Alrighty, thanks! While I'm at it I'll also start to evolve an Eevee to Espeon :3


----------



## Silversea (Oct 17, 2013)

Most eevees won't have a fairy move (doll eyes or whatever it is) so you'll have to bring a heart scale to the move relearner.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 17, 2013)

To those who voted Flareon, Flareon has no moves.

Otherwise Espeon is best and he doesn't mess around.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> To those who voted Flareon, Flareon has no moves.
> 
> Otherwise Espeon is best and he doesn't mess around.



At least it learns lava plume now, and shadow ball from TM.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 18, 2013)

Sylveon!
Absolute BEAST on my team


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 18, 2013)

Vaporeon is my favorite, I'm trying to find a waterstone...anyone know where it is?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Vaporeon is my favorite, I'm trying to find a waterstone...anyone know where it is?



In X and Y?  You can buy it at the stone shop in Lumiose City.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Oct 20, 2013)

Umbreon!!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 20, 2013)

Glaceon


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 20, 2013)

I kind of like them all but espeon is definitely my favorite. Just so cool and I love the cry ^^


----------



## Frequency (Oct 26, 2013)

*[Pokemon] What's your...?*

*What's your favorite Eevee evolution?*

*What's your least favorite?*

...and why? (optional)


--If you want to know mine...
I would have to say mine is.....

Jolteon
...because it's an electric type and I think he looks the best. Sometimes it's a hard choice between Jolteon and Flareon though.

Least I would say is... probably Vaporeon because I dunno. Just don't care for it much.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 26, 2013)

Flareon <3

Terrible move pool but I still love you Baybeh.

Sylveon is up there too


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

No love for my Eevee thread? D:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

Sylveon takes so many hits. Its the best special defense wall evar.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 26, 2013)

Glaceon all the way for me. Makes a great special attacker when raised properly. Managed to have mine break 200 special attack by lvl 50.(As you might guess, I was pleased with that)


----------



## Frequency (Oct 26, 2013)

Nevermind, found it. Sorry if it's related. 

I voted though Silversea :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinjiro said:


> Glaceon all the way for me. Makes a great special attacker when raised properly. Managed to have mine break 200 special attack by lvl 50.(As you might guess, I was pleased with that)



I have Glaceon which I'm currently raising 
Well, I just finished maxing it in Pokemon-Amie and Super Training or whatever. He's a level 30.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm using Sylveon and Vaporeon. Sylveon takes loads of hits especially with Calm Mind and Light Screen and its got good coverage over all pokemon it opposes. Vaporeon isn't quite as durable but it does block a bit and ice beam is super handy.


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 26, 2013)

Favourite Espeon/Vaporeon just cos of how useful they can be in battles. Least favourite is Flareon, the useless dog.


----------



## Touko (Oct 26, 2013)

I love Flareon ; w ; That cute fluffiness of the tail just makes me want to ri- ehem, _borrow_ it.
But for battles, Flareon isn't that much of a choice so I'd use Sylveon because he's more durable and powerful than my other pokemons lol.

Least favorite has to be ...uhh... I don't have one DX I love them all.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/244/a/2/still_no_moves_by_kuya_lion-d2xr3jp.jpg


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

Espeon for all the prediction games you can play with it


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2013)

I hate Sylveon.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I hate Sylveon.


Most people who go online and get their team wiped by Sylveon would say the same thing.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

Flareon <333 and Sylveon


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 27, 2013)

Glaceon! And 2nd would probably be Sylveon.
(But Ice types are so easy to beat..)


----------



## Lauren (Oct 27, 2013)

I was given an eevee from the lovely horus at level 1 a- within 5 hours she was a level 45 Sylveon  I was so happy!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Eevee itself is adorable, I hate all its evolutions.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Most people who go online and get their team wiped by Sylveon would say the same thing.



I don't go online.

Sylveon is just really hideous.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I don't go online.
> 
> Sylveon is just really hideous.



I can't say I don't agree. Its eyes are like O.O. But I still like it for some reason. Maybe if Leafeon and Glaceon were more useful I'd like them more.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel bad for my fav, Leafeon. Not very many people like it...

Feel even worse for poor jolteon though.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 28, 2013)

What's wrong with Jolteon?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

Jolteon is awesome. (But its not on my main team at the moment, testing out Giraf).


----------



## aetherene (Oct 28, 2013)

Vaporeon, Glaceon, and Leafeon are my favorite design wise. I love them so much that I was debating which of their iPhone cases I wanted. xD I was leaning towards Leafeon though cause of all the green.

But battle wise, Vaporeon.

I want to like Sylveon's design, but compared to the others, it looks weirdly out of place.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

Umbreon looks more out of place imo.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

I evolved my Eevee into Espeon in Pokemon X.


----------



## sweetfire (Oct 28, 2013)

Vaporeon


----------



## Silversea (Oct 31, 2013)

I just got owned by a stall Umbreon. Darn thing.


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 31, 2013)

I was the 100th vote. ^^
Hurray for 100 eeveelutions.

Easily Glaceon. I believe I've used them all at some point in time except for Sylveon and while I generally like them, Glaceon is easily my favourite. It's so cute but it's an Ice type and all frozen :> le best


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Votd for Slyveon this time. Too cute :3 Anyone knows what nature and moveset is preferred for Slyveon? First time training a fairy type pokemon


----------



## Silversea (Oct 31, 2013)

JaeJae said:


> Votd for Slyveon this time. Too cute :3 Anyone knows what nature and moveset is preferred for Slyveon? First time training a fairy type pokemon



Sylveon is a good special attack absorber, so you can run something like Calm Mind, Moonblast, ShadowBall and Toxic.

Other options could be Toxic, DrainingKiss, Protect, Calm Mind.

(Calm Mind is only good if you can survive a few turns; against a Poison or Steel physical attacker it won't last this long.)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 31, 2013)

Sylveon also gets wish (egg move) and batonpass, worth keeping those in mind.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 31, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Sylveon also gets wish (egg move) and batonpass, worth keeping those in mind.



Do you think wish is worth it in singles? I don't find that it survives long enough for it to be useful. But then again, if you are running baton pass that improves it. I always fear that switching with a low life pokemon will not benefit me at all if the opponent attacks.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 17, 2014)

With calm mind Sylveon breaks everything that isn't steel type. Hooray for Sylveon.  Alsoabumpmaybe.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 17, 2014)

I have used all of them in the past not in the same game though. I'm needing Jolteon and Volporeon in Pokemon X to complete my Eeveelution family (My Flareon is being a slut with Ditto) 

My personal favorites have to be Espeon and Umbreon


----------



## violetneko (Jan 17, 2014)

Espeon and Sylveon ^^


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 17, 2014)

Umbreon and Espeon...


----------



## juneau (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe not a favorite aesthetically, but the only Eeveelution that's made it to my main party and is irreplaceable to the team is my Sylveon. <3 I know there are better Fairy types, but she had been with me for a long time, and the Pokemon Amie affection just makes her level up like crazy.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 17, 2014)

Espeon, hands down.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 18, 2014)

I love umbreon. I recently got a 5iv h/a eevee


----------



## CM Mark (Jan 18, 2014)

So a friend of mine just beat the elite four, and he has an eevee safari. First eevee I catch is a female ha. Now how to evolve her?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> So a friend of mine just beat the elite four, and he has an eevee safari. First eevee I catch is a female ha. Now how to evolve her?



Well, it depends on which Eevelution you're after.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 18, 2014)

Sylveon. I either use Togekiss or Klefki for Fairy but my third choice would probably be Sylveon. However Sylveon has quite poor defenses so it never makes it onto my team. However she was useful during in-game; especially with the Drasma. The novelty of being an Eeveelution is a bonus to, I suppose


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 18, 2014)

I LOVE SYLVEON! HANDS DOWN EVERYONE! A BUNCH OF EEVEES!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 18, 2014)

i like umbreon a lot, but my #1 pick will always be flareon. ah, the good old times. i need to find my game boy color.


----------



## puppy (Jan 18, 2014)

vaporeon is my favorite overall. i have one for competitive battling and its great at taking hits and burning things with scald

looks-wise id have to say i prefer leafeon. it just looks really pretty to me


----------



## Hype (Jan 21, 2014)

For sure Sylveon.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

I wasn't expecting Sylveon to currently be in the lead, even though I voted for it.


----------



## Cress (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Umbreon
2. Espeon
3. Glaceon
4. Leafeon
5. Vaporeon
6. Jolteon
7. Flareon
8. Syvleon. Just. No.


----------



## Iris Mist (Jan 21, 2014)

Used to be Espeon, now it's Sylveon.


----------



## Zura (Jan 29, 2014)

I love Glaceon I think its cute


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2014)

Glaceon. Ice-types are my favourite, and Eevee has been my favourite Pok?mon right since the very beginning, so I was over the moon when Glaceon was first announced. <3


----------

